# Safari Browser und fehlerhafte Darstellung



## marcaurel1984 (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe das Problem das auf der Internetpräsenz meiner Firma einige größere Bildern nebeneinande rangezeigt werden. 
Das Problem aber besteht darin das bei Besuchern die mit Windows und IE 5.5 oder höher arbeiten, alles wunderbar aussieht.

Nutzer mit MacOS X u. Safari Web-Browser bekommen diese aber nur untereinander angezeigt, so das eine menge ( ungewollter ) Platz entsteht.

habt Ihr eine Idee wie man dieses problem lösen könnte?

mfg Marc


----------



## Erpel (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo Marcaurel1984
Das beschriebene Darstellungsproblem liegt mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht am Browser Safari, sondern an der Seite selbst. Hast du mal überprüft wie die Seite zum Beispiel in Opera oder Mozilla/Firefox aussieht? Der InternetExplorer hält sich häufig nicht an vorhandene Webstandards, daher kann das was im IE aussieht wie gewollt in einem anderen Browser völlig anders aussehen.
Als Hinweis in Richtung Fehlersuche sei dir auf den Weg gegeben dass Safari eine Version von KHTML (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/KHTML) zur Darstellung verwendet.
Da es sich um ein Webdesignproblem handelt ist das Problem hier im falschen Forum, ein Administrator wird es ins richtige verschieben.
Viel Glück bei der Lösung 
Philipp


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Februar 2006)

marcaurel1984 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habt Ihr eine Idee wie man dieses problem lösen könnte?


Warscheinlich nicht, solange wir nicht mal die Seite mit dem »Fehler« (und den Quelltext) sehen können


----------

